# MAC Freelance Makeup Artist



## btchnbribeauty (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi,

I am new to this website! My name is Brianna Ballardo. I currently freelance for the MAC store in Santa Clara, California in the Westfield Valley Fair mall and I am wondering if anyone knows if freelancers can easily transfer to other counters or stores? Considering my situation, I have to move back to my hometown in San Diego, California. I was told by other freelancers that all I have to do is go to any MAC store within the San Diego location and let them know that I am a freelancer at MAC and if they have hours, they'll give them to me if they like me. Does this entail freelancers at MAC being able to work at ANY MAC store, event, or counter in any location such as Los Angeles, San Diego, and etcetera?

Please help!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 6, 2017)

(Moved to Industry Discussion.)


----------

